# Oh my goodness! She is AWESOME!



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

She paints with her fingers only!!!

http://www.the-open-mind.com/i-had-just-thought-it-was-water-when-i-stepped-back-my-jaw-dropped/


----------



## Petell (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow!! She Rocks!!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome is an understatement.  WHAT talent !   Why buy brushes when you can do that?!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaya said:


> She paints with her fingers only!!!
> 
> http://www.the-open-mind.com/i-had-just-thought-it-was-water-when-i-stepped-back-my-jaw-dropped/



Wow, she is to painting water, what Thomas Kincaid is painting of light!  Some of those look just like a photo of the real thing, lovely!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

I thought this thread was buried for good. Nice to see someone found it.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Thomas Kincaid used linseed oil. A lot. Which is why light shining or dimming over his paintings changed. I discovered the secret playing around about 20 years ago, give or take.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh that's amazing!  I wondered how he could get that effect!


----------



## kcvet (Jun 4, 2014)

she does like the sea


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

That was awesome. And think of all the costs she saves on paintbrushes!!

What is amazing is the incredible amount of detail.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 7, 2014)

I was thinking of trying that. Can't hold a brush very well any more, but my fingers can dabble.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I was thinking of trying that. Can't hold a brush very well any more, but my fingers can dabble.




Pics, or it didn't happen.

I am a terrible, and I mean, terrible drawer. My artistic stuff definitely does NOT go in that direction. You should hear my daugher chuckle when she sees my stick-people....

:rofl:


----------

